# New Name for DVR 510?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am hearing unconfirmed reports that the DVR 510 has had a slight name change.

Reports say the new "Dishplayer DVR 510" is now in the warehouses and is ready to be shipped on 8/24!

Yes you read that correctly, the DISHPLAYER DVR 510. What are they smoking in Denver? 

Again this information is unconfirmed but this source is been VERY reliable in the past.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

overall, wasn't teh dishplayer more reliable than the PVR 501?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

No. Certainly more feature filled, but the DP was (is?) absolutely more unstable and crash prone and plagued.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Doesn't matter what they call it, as long as it comes with a fee and use the same software as the 501 and 508, they can shove it. I still think my DishVCR is a good name for it though


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Today is 8/24 and its on a Sunday. I have seen that Dishplayer's hardware is more reliable, software less reliable than the current Dish PVR's. 

With the amount of people seeing how the Dishplayers were softwarewise in the past wouldn't they think that they would not want to bring back such a name to make people think it would be like their dishplayer from the past? Why would they have brought about this name change? I remember the Dishplayer having both WebTv and PTV functionality but I doubt the 510 would have that, and thats one difference I see in the Dishplayer from the past and the current PVR's.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

If this dishplayer name is true E is truly clueless. Its bad to name something after a failure. I do agree the dishplayers HARDWARE was better than the later 508s. Dishplayer software sucked.

But 721 software has had problems too. They cant blame those troubles on anyone but themselves.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Reports say the new "Dishplayer DVR 510" is now in the warehouses and is ready to be shipped on 8/24!
> 
> Yes you read that correctly, the DISHPLAYER DVR 510. What are they smoking in Denver?


Yes, with all the troubles that they had with the DishPlayer and the bad rep that it still has, why would they EVER want to bring back that name?

The only reason that I can think of naming the 510 a DishPlayer is that the DishPlayers have always had a "DVR" fee (it is call PTV on the model 7100 and 7200 DishPlayers and a lot of people got special deals and never have had to pay it). This is likely another marketing decision and hopefully wiser heads will prevail and the DishPlayer name will go the way of the Edsel.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Good point Bill R. This may help them with generating this DVR fee if they can associate it with a product in the past that had the fee as well. They could say that they are reinstating the Dishplayer in which had a fee.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks like a out of control marketing gropup to me. Too bad the 510 if its similiar to the 508 isnt near as functional or worth the money.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is also going to cause a nightmare in the support centers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I saw at other site - someone selling the new DVR510 with 120 GB disk !


----------



## Toucano (Jul 20, 2003)

Dish Depot has them listed on their site without the Dishplayer moniker. 

It says they are in stock and ready to ship.

$299 for current subscribers or $49 for new subscribers.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Are these guys nuts? Using the Dishplayer name? Perhaps an auto company should consider using the "Yugo" name for one of their cars :lol:


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

It is a desparate marketing attempt to "brand" a name for the reciever (maybe Dish has an existing copyright on the DishPlayer name?). I am sure they REALLY WANT something the consumer can remember and refer to when shopping. Using model numbers is confusing to the vast majority and doesn't provide a unique identity for the consumer to latch onto. 

Unfortunately this clearly demonstrates a complete lack of original thought within Echostar and the apparent utter sense of complete desparation to get their products engrained in the public vocabulary. This past Sat, my 2 yr old said something about Tivo being his friend, and we have never even owned one! Talk about getting your product name out into the public vocabulary!!!

Are Dish Execs really this clueless?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I posted in another thread before I saw this one. This does seem silly to me, the DishPlayer was certainly not the best product ever made. I do think the name itself is not bad, kind of catchy IMO and certainly better than the general PVR or DVR.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

They might as well have just called it an Edsel from the start and gotten it over with.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...actually, my two Dishplayers are excellent and have been for over a year and a half. Based on current performance of the DP, those of you who continue to dinigrate the Dishplayer just don't know what the hell you are talking about. Your criticisms are based on information that is outdated, and your derisive comments are unwarranted and unfair according to the Dishplayer's current performance levels. It is doing what it was designed to do. 

The only way you could take them away is to pry them from 
my cold, dead hands -- or replace them with a 921.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> ...actually, my two Dishplayers are excellent and have been for over a year and a half. Based on current performance of the DP, those of you who continue to dinigrate the Dishplayer just don't know what the hell you are talking about. Your critizisms are based on information that is outdated, and your derisive comments are unwarranted and unfair according to the Dishplayer's current performance levels. It is doing what it was designed to do.
> 
> The only way you could take them away is to pry them from
> my cold, dead hands -- or replace them with a 921.


I guess my negativity on the DP was based on my long running love hate realtionship we had.

Loved what it could do hated when it flaked out.

I am a dealer for a company that used the same name on 2 generations of machines.

Pure lunacy, it still causes trouble today.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Nick said:


> ...actually, my two Dishplayers are excellent and have been for over a year and a half. Based on current performance of the DP, those of you who continue to dinigrate the Dishplayer just don't know what the hell you are talking about. Your criticisms are based on information that is outdated, and your derisive comments are unwarranted and unfair according to the Dishplayer's current performance levels. It is doing what it was designed to do.
> 
> The only way you could take them away is to pry them from
> my cold, dead hands -- or replace them with a 921.


Nick, I still have 2 DP's and I still put them down since even though they are better now than they have been at any other time, they still occaisionally miss a recording or otherwise delete something for no good reason and every few days get so darn slow, it drives me batty. When the big slowdown occurs, it can be fixed by pulling the smartcard and waiting forever for the "about 10 minuts" download (more like 30-40 for me) or just waiting a couple of days and magically, it will work better. I am definitely waiting on a 921 as well.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So if someone upgrades their hard drive to the same size as the 510 then would their 501 or 508 be considered a 510 in a sorts?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Nick said:


> Based on current performance of the DP, those of you who continue to dinigrate the Dishplayer just don't know what the hell you are talking about.


My DishPlayer comments are based on the way my DishPlayer is performing at the present time. It STILL has blinkouts, it STILL misses a recording once in a while. It STILL records parts of programs instead of the entire program (last week it recorded 18 minutes of a 1 hour program). Yes, the DishPlayer is better than it was, but, IMHO, it is STILL an Edsel.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> it is STILL an Edsel


Hang on to it... it will be worth a small fortune in about 30 years.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> ...actually, my two Dishplayers are excellent and have been for over a year and a half. Based on current performance of the DP, those of you who continue to dinigrate the Dishplayer just don't know what the hell you are talking about. Your criticisms are based on information that is outdated, and your derisive comments are unwarranted and unfair according to the Dishplayer's current performance levels. It is doing what it was designed to do.
> 
> The only way you could take them away is to pry them from
> my cold, dead hands -- or replace them with a 921.


Once again, I find myself agreeing with Nick. For those of you still slamming the Dishplayer, you probably ditched them long ago and have not used them recently. I have two DPs in addition to my 721 and they are working well. I had one bad EPG download, but that was during a passing storm so I can't blame it on dish. Pressed the TV Listings selection and reloaded a 2 day guide. Everything was back to normal after the next night.

Granted the problems were epic 2 years ago, but they have finally gotten the code right and it is working well. I'm planning on selling them shortly while their value is still pretty high (I'll net more than I paid for them new based on current EBay prices), as most people don't realize that the DPs WON'T work with the Superdish. I'll probably upgrade them to a 508 or 510 model (I have AEP so no fee), depending on whichever one I can get the best price on....


----------



## Toucano (Jul 20, 2003)

Whether or not the Dishplayers are better now than they were misses the point.

The point is the word "Dishplayer" evokes a negative response from a great number of users who experienced the frustration of owning one as well as those users' friends and neighbors who listened to complaints about them.

This is supposed to be something marketing people seek to avoid. 

For examples, Worldcom is now MCI again. AOL Time Warner is looking to be Time Warner again. The makers of Spam would like you to use the term "junk email".

Besides, if a CD player plays CDs and a DVD player plays DVDs, what does a Dishplayer play? Well Dishes, of course!

It's a stupid name.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

My Dishplayer had been behaving since the last client update until recently. Now it has started missing all, or part, of random recordings. Then last Friday it rebooted itself and erased all my recordings and scheduled events.

When, oh when, will the 522 be out??


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

522 with Linux software like the 721 does and without the $5 DVR fee would be wonderful seeing how it will have 200 ft UHF range and two tv outs with a larger hard drive.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 27, 2003)

Toucano said:


> Whether or not the Dishplayers are better now than they were misses the point.
> 
> The point is the word "Dishplayer" evokes a negative response from a great number of users who experienced the frustration of owning one as well as those users' friends and neighbors who listened to complaints about them.
> 
> ...


I guess "Dishes" refers to Dish Network...which is kind of catchy.

The word Dishplayer does evoke a negative response from some people but not a great number, only the current or former owners of a dishplayer. The majority of people (current or potential subscribers) can use the word much the same as the Tivoaddicts'

"I Love my Dishplayer (501,508,522,721,921,etc)"

I have to agree with Nick. I have had the Dishplayer for over three years have had only couple minor annoyances in that time and have NEVER lost a recording. I would (and have) recommend a Dishplayer to all my friends. The user interface is second to none and the fact that you can easily replace the hard drive is a major plus.

I currently own both a Dishplayer and an Explorer 8000 DVR. If you want to talk about flaky software let's talk about Cable's offering into the DVR arena.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

TimMc said:


> I currently own both a Dishplayer and an Explorer 8000 DVR. If you want to talk about flaky software let's talk about Cable's offering into the DVR arena.


The local cable company had so much trouble with the SA Explorer 8000 DVRs that they pulled ALL of them from subscribers homes. Right now they aren't offering any DVR box but they said that they will have a new one in the fall and it won't be a SA box.

I don't understand why a company like TiVo doesn't build boxes (not just the stand alone TiVos) for the cable industry. It seems like the demand is there but I'm guessing that they must have something in their contract with DirecTV to not enter that market.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It is probably more likely that cable companies do not want to pay a monthly fee to TiVo... The cable companies are like Echostar... Do not want to have to pay anyone but want to charge the customer and keep the $$.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I guess that is going to be the new trend, companies wanting to create a DVR device and keep the monthly fee for themselves to increase their profitibility.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Mike and Bill: I'm betting it's probably contracts with their cable box makers like Scientific Atlanta and Motorola.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> If this dishplayer name is true E is truly clueless. Its bad to name something after a failure.


I'm thinking of naming my car a Pinto.....maybe an Edsel...Tucker anybody?

idiots.


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

It's like the "All New, Improved Ford Pinto."


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

A space in the name makes the difference (I guess).

Per this page, it's not a *Dishplayer* (single word), it's a *DISH Player* (two words) - a *DISH Player - DVR 510* to be exact.

The downloadable product brochure (via the specifications link) on that page is still for the 508... and that PDF sheet for the 508 (still) calls it a _DishPVR_.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

How about a corvair?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

bills976 said:


> Are these guys nuts? Using the Dishplayer name? Perhaps an auto company should consider using the "Yugo" name for one of their cars :lol:


How about a name reflecting the fees, maybe the "Artificial Profit Center DVR 510"


----------

